# Best car you've ever owned



## JustinTTR (Apr 12, 2010)

I just read a thread on R8 Talk called the same thing, thought I'd suggest it here too... (probably best to say no TT's ?)

Mine, therefore, is a 2004 Mini Cooper S with black body and white roof. The whine from the supercharger never got boring even if the crashy suspension and rock hard run flats were a pain in the arse, literally. It was a go-kart around town, and blast on b roads...

If this has been done before, too recently, please get a mod to delete!


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

That covers a lot of cars, but OK, I'd have to say my Capri 3000 GT back in the 70s. It was a bit of a super car killer in it's day just as the TTRS is nowadays and I was the right age for it. Daytona Yellow with black vinyl roof.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, My XR3, owned her for 31 years. 8) Can't get much better than that..Click to enlarge..








Hoggy.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

My mk3 2000GT cortina....lovely engine to work on and the sound of those twin 45 webers was just awesome


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Mk3 Ibiza cupra 1.8 20vt most reliable and most fun car I ever had, looking for a tt now as I loved the engine so much

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Very close this between my old Phantom Black B7 RS4 saloon and my current TTRS...to close to call as the TTRS engine is utterly magnificent but the way the RS4 simply demolished any road takes some beating.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Heavily modded E46 M3 manual, such a neutral steering and well balanced car and addictive soundtrack all the way to 8200 rpm, delimited and 375 ponies at the crank.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

My current one 8)

However, value for money I would say my little Ford Puma 1.7, fantastic little car.


----------



## Darren_d (Jun 20, 2013)

Alfa 156 GTA. Black with red MOMO leather interior. Amazing exhaust note and absolutely gorgeous.

However it was slightly unpredictable, every time you turned the key it was like rolling a dice, hoping that there were no warning lights.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Audi 80 Sport in racing green


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

My current Range Rover Evoque TD4.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

My nugget yellow corrado G60 great car had it for 5 years


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

In 2001 I was fortunate enough to have a 1998 328is in Cosmos Black with silver leather interior. Similar to the one about albeit mine did'nt have the spoiler.

Beautiful car, built like a tank and used to make a wonderful noise. Loved caning that BMW rev happy straight six engine. With 193bhp used to shift nicely back in the day. Still miss it!


----------



## D4n91 (Apr 9, 2013)

JustinTTR said:


> I just read a thread on R8 Talk called the same thing, thought I'd suggest it here too... (probably best to say no TT's ?)
> 
> Mine, therefore, is a 2004 Mini Cooper S with black body and white roof. The whine from the supercharger never got boring even if the crashy suspension and rock hard run flats were a pain in the arse, literally. It was a go-kart around town, and blast on b roads...
> 
> If this has been done before, too recently, please get a mod to delete!


Got to agree with you on the noise front.....you have the Dave.f induction kit fitted ?? Mine sounded incredible with that kit on :twisted:

I think bar the tt the favourite car was my lupo gti.........I loved that car.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I'll break form here, as the TT is my first car.

My second motorbike was a beauty. A 1996 Honda CBR600F-T. I dropped it at some point and the garage suggested a 3rd party exhaust system would be cheaper, so they fitted a Micron 'apparently-road-legal' downpipes and can. It sounded awesome at the 16k redline. I loved the paint job and had my nokia phone custom painted to match.
I think I killed the bike through mistreatment, and part-ex'd it in 2003.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

My Mk4 Golf GTI was a beauty. Never missed a beat, owned her over 7 years and cost me next to nowt.
So far though, the 240 is looking like taking top spot.


----------



## Bricktop (Apr 30, 2013)

My mk1 golf gti


----------



## td_100 (Jun 26, 2013)

Porsche 996 GT3 or Honda NSX for track though Lotus Exige S1 Audi current car.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

My Toyota celica gt4, wish I still owned it, the most reliable brand of car I have ever owned


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Lancia Delta Integrale. 8)

Without doubt the most complete and capable car I've ever driven never mind owned. Sorely missed, much loved and an incredibly sure-footed mile muncher.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

My 1964 Mk1 Ford Escort Lotus Twin Cam stage prepared rally car JJ0264F, which I owned in the 80's and cheekily took round the 1984 RAC Knowsly special stage and came off on the same bend as Tony Pond :lol:

Fantastic experience, 4.4 diff for acceleration roll cage, stripped interior, no back seat (bean bag for the odd passenger), helmet holder hoops, flared arches, comp alloys, M+S tyres, white squares on the doors, lines inside, firewall, seam welded and gusseted, sump guard, Recaro bucket seats, Luke harnesses, big oil pressure light, baffled sump, L2 cams, balanced and Tuftrided crank, high pressure pumps, tuned trumpet high flow intake, lightened flywheel, comp clutch, quick rack, Bilstein suspension, Cibé/Lucas20/20 spots, uprated alternator, navigator's potty and stalk light, long stalk switches, fuses inside, fire extinguisher, external battery isolation switch, reverse spot, laminated screen (Ok everybody's got one now).

It was a scream - literally. Cruising along you got the Twin 40 Webbers gobble gobble noise but drop a couple of gears and floor it and it screamed like a formula one and the G forces and noise were tremendous - just about nothing could touch it at the time up to about 70mph where the four speed box ran out of steam - it was geared for low speed acceleration. My biker friends were impressed :lol: Unfortunately it fell apart with rust and fretting corrosion as the hard suspension took it's toll. That car could dance - so many memories - sadly missed


----------



## Rob_vienna (Sep 21, 2006)

It would be a close call between my current MK5 Golf R32 DSG, and before that the company car - a 2012 Mini Cooper S.

The Golf sounds *incredible* and doesn't half fly, I prefer it to my old 53 plate 3.2 MK1 TT.

The mini however, had *everything* I wanted. As a base car (company car) it was a Mini Cooper S in gunmetal grey, with the media, chilli and sports packs, so it had the JCW Kit, Wheels, Sat Nav, Bluetooth (great for streaming Spotify from my iphone to!), cruise control, fancy mood lights etc. And I added the JCW Recaro bucket seats in Leather/Alcantara, JCW Dashboard in Alcantara, Sports Suspension, Black Headlights, Harmon Kardon stereo upgrade, Auto dim, folding, heated mirrors...maybe some other bits too - it was so cheap through the scheme and got me to Manchester and back (from St Albans) on £30 when driven lightly.

It was a little firecracker too, point it at corners and down country lanes it would happily fly along as if it was glued to the road.

So, yeah, the Mini wins hands down. The only downside was the boot size - I could get my gym bag, work bag with laptop in it and three bags of shopping (which would have to sit on top of the gym bag and work bag!).

I will own another one, tempted by the JCW GP edition again but the R32 is keeping me quite happy for the time being.


----------



## Gnoudzehc (Mar 22, 2012)

Best car I've ever owned? I'll take a stab at this one... my TTR Mk1? 8)

I've been wanting a convertible since I was 15 years old. When I got my first full time job, I hesitated between a brand new Mazda Miata (MX-5) and a brand new Honda Accord (US model)...I ended up buying the Honda for logical reasons, but still wanted a convertible deep down inside.

20+ years later, after having 10 cars including used cars, brand new cars, company cars, minivans, sport coupe's, compact cars, etc. (but no motorcycles - sorry Pugwash69), I decided that I would throw some money away and get a convertible before I was too old to really be able to enjoy it (hairpiece flying off, etc.) 

So as a 3rd car in the family, I have the best car I've ever owned. Not because it is fast (because it is not), not because it is in perfect condition (because it is not), not because it is practical (because it is not) and certainly not because it is inexpensive to repair [smiley=bigcry.gif] (because it is certainly not); but because it is beautiful and great top-down fun!

Thanks for having read this far. CD


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

was it my MK1 1760 rally prep Esky, or the sim prep 1600 GT Anglia or the road going TR8,,, all fun cars 8)


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Not necessarily the best car I've ever owned, but my favourite car of my 15 car history is an E reg black Fiat Uno Turbo. Bought it as a wee 21yr old having come from 2 Nova SR's (A reg & B reg) and was my first taste of booooooost!! It was ridiculously tinny, had a comical sit-up-and-beg driving position and didn't handle, but what a HOOT! 

Often described as "lethal" by those who took it for a spin


----------



## So Slow (Apr 23, 2012)

Being a tight sod, the best car has to be the one that cost the least to own and run!
That award has to go to my 2003 Astra SE2 coupe, owned from new for seven years and bar servicing
and a few sets of tyres over 60,000 miles it did not cost a penny in repairs and it had no breakdowns of any kind, 
mechanical or electrical and everything worked just the same as it did from new.

If only I could say the same for my favourite car, my TT......... :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Imagine if Audi's were as reliable - where would be the excitement? :lol:


----------



## So Slow (Apr 23, 2012)

John-H said:


> Imagine if Audi's were as reliable - where would be the excitement? :lol:


I'd get really excited if I manage to get in it one day and everything just works.......  :lol:

Then it really will be the best and favourite car.........


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

So Slow said:


> Being a tight sod, the best car has to be the one that cost the least to own and run!
> That award has to go to my 2003 Astra SE2 coupe, owned from new for seven years and bar servicing
> and a few sets of tyres over 60,000 miles it did not cost a penny in repairs and it had no breakdowns of any kind,
> mechanical or electrical and everything worked just the same as it did from new.
> ...


For a moment there I thought you were gonna nominate Olde' Shep, your white Y reg single windscreen wiper Sirocco


----------



## So Slow (Apr 23, 2012)

t'mill said:


> So Slow said:
> 
> 
> > Being a tight sod, the best car has to be the one that cost the least to own and run!
> ...


That's was the worst car i've ever had, although it did only cost three hundred and fifty quid.............. :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think the best car I've ever owned is always the current one.

I've been lucky in that I've never had to sell a nice car for a worse one, so every time I've had a new car, it's been for a specific reason.

So every car has been my favourite for one reason or another.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Hmm, in a slightly different way to Kell nearly all of my cars have had 'PB' with me in one way shape or form

But from a pure driving point of view it has to be my current Impreza with a few trick bits on it !

Next year I see a Caterham taking its place !


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Apart from my TT, my current car which is a Mercedes CLS 500 5.0 V8 (lowered via computer as on air ride, various other mods )with the exhaust resonators removed and she sounds like God gargling a bagful of hammers 

And I feel like a full on pimp driving it  £72k car new with £12k of extras (cost me less than £10k) If I go through a cack area I get kids clamouring around the back windows trying to buy crack 

I also go home a different way from work just to go through an underpass so I can floor it with all the windows down.

As much as I loved my TT it never sounded that good, about the only box it didn't tick.

Charlie


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

1968 Land Rover Series IIA 2.25 SWB. No, seriously!

I rebuilt it from a £450.00 wreck and (begrudgingly) sold it a couple of years later for £2000.00 because I was going to live in France. I think it was the only car I ever sold for more than I bought it for. Having said that it had a new 1/4 chassis, new brakes, complete re-wire, re-paint, the list goes on.

Off road it was the most fun I have had with my clothes on, surprisingly agile for a car with 4 leaf springs that were as stiff as a ................ stiff thing.


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Definitely my current one.


----------



## Audi Blip (Jan 12, 2013)

Thats a hard one , used to really love my 205 Gti's ...had 4 of them...then my old saffy cosworth was addictive ,but I think I'd go for my old Manta Gte Exclusive just for the looks alone ,.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Really boring but 2005 Honda Accord 2.0 Exec

Had it for 4 years, dd about 100k. Never missed a beat. No drama. Annual services (dirt cheap @ Honda dealers). Ran like a dream.

Would recommend Audi dealers visit a Honda showroom, as really 1st class on sales and service was great. Always fancied an S2000, but they stopped making them, so got the TT...


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Have to say its my current car. Mk2 Focus RS MP350, the sounds it lets off are incredible and the pops and bangs are quite deafening with the window down :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

:roll:


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Audi Blip said:


> Thats a hard one , used to really love my 205 Gti's ...had 4 of them...then my old saffy cosworth was addictive ,but I think I'd go for my old Manta Gte Exclusive just for the looks alone ,.


Oh man, this 8)


----------

